# ATI Radeon 9500 Pro 3D  Can't get 3D to work with ATI driver

## randall_flagg

I just emerged the ATI drivers and ran fglrxconfig and setup my XF86Config-4 file appropriately and rebooted. Everything booted up ok and I logged in through KDE. I ran Fglrxinfo and it's still showing my MESA drivers loading instead of ATI's.   :Sad:   I have read the documentation that came with the ATI drivers and it basically says contact my distro. Hopefully someone out there has got this to work before.   :Cool:    Thanks ahead of time you guys are great!

----------

## Wedge_

Have you done "opengl-update ati"? If that doesn't help, post your /var/log/XFree86.0.log.

----------

## randall_flagg

I forgot to mention I did do opengl-update ati and still no go   :Sad:   Here is the var log hope this helps! Once again thanks!

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-pfeifer-r1_pre4 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 13 September 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 29 05:38:11 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000002c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,006d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10b7,9201 card 1043,80ab rev 40 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1002,0002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1002,0003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

	ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

	ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

	ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

	ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

	ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

	ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

	ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

	ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

	ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

	ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

	ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

	ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

	ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

	ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

	ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

	ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x082063d0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[27] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[28] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 3 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO)" (Chipset = 0x4e45)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe9000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

	Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=27000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-91.10 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 60.00-100.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x960 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  148.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "960x720"  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "928x696"  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "896x672"  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   94.50  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   87.75  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "700x525"   77.90  700 732 892 956  525 526 532 545 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x512"   78.75  640 672 752 864  512 512 514 536 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x512"   67.50  640 648 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   74.25  640 672 752 864  480 480 482 505 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): FSAAScale=1

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma 141022739

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is 141024611

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

	compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000081f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xeb000000 - 0xeb00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xec082000 - 0xec0820ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd86b0000 (size=0x07950000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:3:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0918000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0918000 to 0x40015000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.4.20-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe9000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0918000 at 0x40015000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,960) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 960)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7227

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 148500

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1344 hend: 1504 httl: 1728

              vdsp: 960 vbeg: 961 vend: 964 vttl: 1011 flags: 5

----------

## Wedge_

OK, first thing to try is edit your XF86Config file and set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no", and make sure the agpgart and fglrx modules are loaded. That option controls whether the driver tries to use it's own AGP support or the AGP support in the kernel. At the moment it's trying to use its own and failing miserably  :Smile:  Which type of motherboard do you have?

----------

## randall_flagg

I'm currently using the Asus A7N8X deluxe with the NForce2 chipset. I used a stage 3 tarball and ran genkernel "gentoo-sources" to build my kernel. 2.4.21-gentoo-r6. I'm wondering if agpgart was compiled in their for me. Per that ATI faq it claims the agpgart can only be loaded as a module in the 2.6 kernel. I hope I don't have to recompile. But if so oh well I need the expierence!   :Wink:  I'll try telling it to use the external agpgart and see what that does. Once again thanks!!

----------

## Wedge_

 *randall_flagg wrote:*   

> I'm currently using the Asus A7N8X deluxe with the NForce2 chipset. I used a stage 3 tarball and ran genkernel "gentoo-sources" to build my kernel. 2.4.21-gentoo-r6. I'm wondering if agpgart was compiled in their for me. Per that ATI faq it claims the agpgart can only be loaded as a module in the 2.6 kernel. 

 

The thing about agpgart and 2.6 only refers to the motherboard specific support. On 2.4, you have a single module called agpgart, and the code for your motherboard gets compiled into it. On 2.6, the general and specific AGP code is separated into different modules, so you can compile the motherboard support into its own module which gets loaded separately. 

 *randall_flagg wrote:*   

> I hope I don't have to recompile. But if so oh well I need the expierence!  I'll try telling it to use the external agpgart and see what that does. Once again thanks!!

 

I've never used genkernel, but I think it tends to build lots of modules. Try doing "modprobe agpgart" and see if it loads. If not, it's almost certainly been compiled in. "dmesg | grep agpgart" should return something like 

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000
```

if its working.

----------

## randall_flagg

I ran dmesg | grep agpgart and it indeed returned the code seen in your previous post. However after trying to do a modprobe agpgart it says it can't locate the module. So I changed my Xf86Config-4 file to 

"Use internal Agp no" And still Mesa loads!!! Apparently agpgart has been compiled in and I don't have a module...hmm....HELP!!! Once again I really apreciate your help you guys are great!

Here is the info from var/log 

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0951000 at 0x40015000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

----------

## Wedge_

Unfortunately, it seems that sometimes there are problems with the driver when AGP is compiled into the kernel, while modules tend to be more reliable. I think the best thing to do would be to recompile your kernel with /dev/agpgart support as a module (I'd imagine you can just update your existing genkernel generated config?) and try that. Another reason to do this is that the fglrx AGP support won't work if the kernel AGP isn't compiled as a module, so it won't be possible to try that either until you've recompiled.

----------

## randall_flagg

I went ahead and decided I'd give ol' 2.6.3 a try and emerged the dev-gentoo-sources

then I performed a make menuconfig. I configured all of my options according to the radeon preferences and what not then saved and exited. next I attempted to 

"make && make modules_install"

To which I recieved the following error:

bash-2.05b# make && make modules_install

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x85d72): In function `splash_getraw':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x865a7): In function `splash_verbose':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x86a9d): In function `splash_status':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x86bda): In function `splash_read_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x86dbb): In function `splash_write_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

After which I tried a "make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install" just for grins and giggles. I recieved the same errors. 

I tried to continue on with a "cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1" 

but it errored saying: "cp: cannot stat `arch/i386/boot/bzImage': No such file or directory"

The same with "cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.3-gentoo-r1"

I was trying to keep my 2.4 installation as a backup if I couldn't get the 2.6 to work, which it dosent currently! I remember being able to boot my red hat system with either 1 of 2 kernels. I would love to do that here. Once again thank you for all your help!

----------

## randall_flagg

Almost forgot the 1st time I ran make %% make modules_install there was alot more data output, with the same errors at the end. It's just after the fact of already running it I don't get much output, except the error which I used in the post. In other words my usr/src/kernel2.6.3-gentoo-r1 directory exists along with files galore just no kernel file or map file. However I did get the map file to copy over to boot. Don't know what good that does me without a kernel.   :Crying or Very sad:   Do you think I should delete my partitions and start over from scratch this time with a 2.6 "cause I want to try it out" and custom compile it according to my agpgart needs? Or do you feel this is simple to fix and I can keep my 2 kernels? I would like to have the 2.4 for backup just in case.

P.S. Wedge, if you ever make it over to the states I'll buy you a round!   :Cool: 

----------

## Wedge_

OK, first off, don't even think about deleting your installation and starting over  :Smile: 

There should be no problem at all in keeping your old 2.4 kernel available along with your 2.6 version. Just add an extra entry to your bootloaders configuration file for the 2.6 kernel and make sure to specify the correct bzImage filename and you should be set. 

 *randall_flagg wrote:*   

> I went ahead and decided I'd give ol' 2.6.3 a try and emerged the dev-gentoo-sources
> 
> then I performed a make menuconfig. I configured all of my options according to the radeon preferences and what not then saved and exited. next I attempted to
> 
> "make && make modules_install"
> ...

 

It looks the error might be bootsplash related, but I don't know for sure. Check that the framebuffer options are enabled. 

 *randall_flagg wrote:*   

> However I did get the map file to copy over to boot. Don't know what good that does me without a kernel

 

I don't think the map file is very important. I always just copy the bzImage and leave it at that. 

You said earlier that you have an A7N8X Deluxe - I have the same board, so you could try my config if you want, to see if that would help out. You can download it here. To try using it, do this 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

cp <my config> .config

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install
```

You might want to run make menuconfig after make oldconfig, and check there isn't anything selected that's incompatible or unsuitable for the other hardware you have. I also have AGP compiled in, because it seems to work fine like that for me, so you could change it to compile as modules.

----------

## randall_flagg

I tried doing as you instructed however I got the same errors   :Sad: 

LD .tmp_vmlinux1 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x85d72): In function `splash_getraw': 

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map' 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x865a7): In function `splash_verbose': 

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map' 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x86a9d): In function `splash_status': 

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map' 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x86bda): In function `splash_read_proc': 

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map' 

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x86dbb): In function `splash_write_proc': 

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map' 

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1 

It was not successfull in creating a kernel for me. I checked usr/src/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 and no kernel   :Sad: 

Being lazy, I booted with the livecd and emerged the 2.6 kernel again this time however using genkernel just for grins and giggles and it created a kernel for me! However tommorrow I'm going to erase everything and start from scratch. This time with a 2.6 kernel and no genkernel I'm actually going to do it manually! I want to try it for the expierence. Wish me good luck! Being a noob I really respect and appreciate all the help I have gotten from this forum. I can't wait to get my new Gentoo built and UT2004 installed. Of course hopefully this time around I can get Opengl support to work with the ATI drivers. Once again Wedge you are the man!

----------

## Wedge_

I still think those errors are bootsplash related, but if you're reinstalling then it doesn't matter much now. Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## randall_flagg

Bootsplash hmm..how would I go about troubleshooting that, when you say frambuffer I get confused   :Embarassed:   If you can guide I'll give it a shot! I'm willing to try it to learn about it! Once again thanks   :Cool: 

----------

## randall_flagg

Never mind I just finished downloading it and I'll be installing 2004.0 shortly...can't wait!!

----------

## Wedge_

I was just going to suggest disabling the bootsplash support option and see if that fixed the errors.

----------

## randall_flagg

Well i installed gentoo 2004 and compiled my own 2.6.3 kernel. Everything went well with little incident. After emerging the ati drivers and creating xfree86config-4 it worked no problem! I'm downloading ut2004 soon and giving that a shot!! I'm amazed at how fast my system boots now with a minimal kernel! It really was worth the time and effort. I built my agpgart as a module and told the ati drivers to use the external agpgart. So far so good. The only issue I have now is when KDE loads the desktop is bigger than my screen and I have to move the mouse to the edge of the screen to see all of my desktop. I configured horizontal and vertical accordingly but this is weird!! I consider this a little hiccup at least my ati drivers are installed and work now!!! Oh yes one more thing I know this is petty but I'm a stickler for bootsplashes. I compiled support for bootsplash and configured framebuffers accordingly however when my machine boots I see the "cow-face" colored background but I still see the text loading my system. is there a bootsplash verbose or silent setting I need to add to my grub.conf? Or am I expierencing the bootsplash? I was hoping the bootsplash was similar to the live cd's bootsplash. Oh well...at any rate another happy Gentoo customer!!

----------

## Wedge_

Great to hear its all working now  :Smile: 

 *randall_flagg wrote:*   

> The only issue I have now is when KDE loads the desktop is bigger than my screen and I have to move the mouse to the edge of the screen to see all of my desktop. I configured horizontal and vertical accordingly but this is weird!!

 

Make sure that if you have a line like this in your XF86Config: 

```
        Virtual     1280 1024
```

that it's commented out (it'll be in the "Screen" section).

 *randall_flagg wrote:*   

>  however when my machine boots I see the "cow-face" colored background but I still see the text loading my system. is there a bootsplash verbose or silent setting I need to add to my grub.conf?

 

I'm sure there is, but I'm not sure exactly what it is. There should be lots of information on this subject around the forums, so have a look around, and post your question in another thread if you can't find anything.

----------

## randall_flagg

Wedge,

The line you mentioned was already commented out.   :Sad:  For grins and giggles I uncommented it and still no go...I recall a qu that was asked during the fglrxconfig setup that asked if I wanted a virtual screen larger than my monitor I said no which makes me wonder why it installed this way...hmm.....Once again wedge thanks for helping out a newbie!!

----------

## Wedge_

I'm not sure why it's doing that then.. can you post that section of the file?

----------

## randall_flagg

Here is the listing from the /etc/X11/xf86config-4 file. This is just the pertinent section as requested. Once again thanks ahead of time! 

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "1152x864" "1280x960"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

       #Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

----------

## randall_flagg

I kept re-running fglrxconfig "kinda like xf86config" until I realized the screen size has to be set 1152X1280 for it to work correctly. Interesting....Oh well at least that's solved!

----------

